# At-home color for black/dark brown hair



## mehrunissa (Oct 9, 2006)

Has anyone with very dark hair tried the drugstore "hi-lift" colors, that are specifically to lighten dark hair? Like L'oreal's Les True Brunettes, Garnier's 100% Color Ultra-Lift Browns, or Feria Hi-Lift Browns? I've dyed my hair with at-home kits before with little luck - my hair is so dark, all I get is a tint that shows against the sun. I want a bit of a change, like a caramelly chocolate brown and have no idea how to go about it. Should I leave it to a pro, rather than risk an at-home lightening kit?

For reference, here's the color I'm in love with:

Edit: I should say that I like the color at the ends and underneath more than the color at the crown. I think it looks so great against her skintone.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 9, 2006)

Her hair color is nice!

MIne is similar (except straight, ugh!), and I never do it at home, my husband's aunt is an expert and she puts several highlights shades, I love it when she does that.

If you want to do it at home, may be you could try those kits that come with two shades, I think one is for highlights?

I bet Janelly and others here have some other interesting ideas


----------



## LVA (Oct 10, 2006)

Do u just want to dye your hair one solid color. I have realli dark hair and I was getting tired of all the colors washing out after i dye it (even though i leave it in for more than the rec time) .. Feria Hi-Lift Browns are my fave (I have to dye my hair twice though to get the color I want though) I've heard Garnier is realli good too, but haven't tried it yet


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do u just want to dye your hair one solid color. I have realli dark hair and I was getting tired of all the colors washing out after i dye it (even though i leave it in for more than the rec time) .. Feria Hi-Lift Browns are my fave (I have to dye my hair twice though to get the color I want though) I've heard Garnier is realli good too, but haven't tried it yet



Yup, pretty much just one solid color, I feel like highlights or streaks would overpower me. I'm a pretty simple girl, as far as style goes.
What's your natural color? Black?


----------



## rlise (Oct 10, 2006)

a few of my friends for the first time ever doing anything to there hair used those so aclled hi-lift things. and afterwards there hair was sooooo damaged. i know everyones hair is different, but just be careful!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 10, 2006)

Definitely be careful whenever you use an at-home color. Especially if you're making a dramatic color change. I'm always trying to go red, which hardly ever works for me. I've never tried going a lighter shade of brown, except once and I actually used an ash blonde color to lighten it.


----------

